# كيف يحدث تلوث وقود الطائرات / وكيف نتجنبة



## شفق الصباح (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*




*​* 

*
*أخواني الأعزاء لقد سبقني الكتير من الأخوان الي التطرق الي هذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام وأستسمحهم وأستسمحكم اليوم الي التبحر في الموضوع بأشياء أكثر تشويقاً وموضوعية

* *لقد ثبت علمياً بأنة وخلال مراحل تداول وقود الطائرات المختلفة من المصفاة المنتجة للوقود إلي الطائرة به فإنة قد يتعرض للتلوث بمواد أخري كتلوث الوقود بالرواسب وبالماء وبعوامل التنشيط السطحي وبالعضويات الحيوية الدقيقة (**microbes**) ، أو إختلاطه بمواد بترولية أخري أو ببعض الصبغات (**dye**).*
*إن بعض أنواع التلوث تحدث أضراراً مباشرة علي أداء المحركات ، لذا فإنه من الأهمية بمكان التعرف إلي مصادر المواد الملوثة ، ومدي خطورتها ، وكيفية الكشف عن وجود هذه الملوثات في وقود الطائرات ، وبالتالي العمل علي الحد من وجودها في الوقود نهائياً والتخلص منها.*

* تلـــــوث وقـــود الطائــرت بالرواســــب:-*

*إن أحد المصادر الرئسية للرواسب في وقود الطائرات هو الغبار الموجود في الهواء المحيط بخزانات الوقود الذي يتألف في معظم الأحيان من جزيئات قد لا تري بالعين المجردة، فتدخل إلي الخزانات عن طريق فتحات التهوية عند سحب الوقود من هذه الخزانات، كما أن وجود الماء في خزانات التخزين أو الانابيب يسبب الصدأ ، كما أن نمو البكتريا أو الطحالب في وقود الطائرات يعد نوعاً من الرواسب، كذلك فإن فلاتر تنقية وقود الطائرات التالفة أو طبقة الخراطيم الداخلية التالفة تعد مصدراً من مصادر الرواسب*
*إن وجود الرواسب في وقود الطائرات قد يؤدي إلي تلف بعض العناصر التي يتألف منها نظام الوقود في الطائرة ، أو إلي إغلاق فلتر وقود الطائرة كلياً أو جزئياً ، وبالتالي الحد من معدل تدفق الوقود إلي محرك الطائرة ، كما أن الرواسب تؤثر علي بعض خصائص الوقود*

*تلــــوث وقـــود الطائـــرات بالمـــــاء :-*

*يعزي وجود الماء في وقود الطائرات إلي مصادر عدة ومنها تكاثف بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء الداخل إلي خزانات التخزين أو خزنات الباوزرات ، وذلك عند أنخفاض درجة حرارة هذا الهواء الذي يحتوي علي بخار الماء . وتعتمد كمية الماء الخارجة من الهواء علي الرطوبة النسبية للهواء ، وعلي الفرق في درجات الحرارة ما بين الليل والنهار كما أن أحد مصادر الماء هو خروج الماء الذائب في الوقود عند أنخفاض درجة حرارة هذا الوقود سواء في الخزانات أو في أنابيب النقل ، وتعد المياه التي تتسرب إلي داخل خزانات الوقود عن طريق بعض الفتحات غير المحكمة الإغلاق وخاصة أثناء نزول الأمطار أحد مصادر التلوث بالماء*

*تلــــوث وقــــود الطائــــرات بمشتقـــــات نفطيــــــــة :-*

*يعزي تلوث وقود الطائرات بمشتقات نفطية إلي العامل البشري حيث لا يتم أخذ الحيطة والحزر اللازمين ، وكذلك إلي عدم إتباع التعليمات المنصوص عليها في أدلة تداول وقود الطائرات المعتمدة وعموماً فإنة أذا حدث مثل هذا التلوث وأثر علي خاصية من خواص الوقود فإنة يجب عزل هذه الكميات وأعادتها إلي المصفاة وأعادة تكريرها ، لذا يجب أن تكون خزانات وقود الطائرات وأنابيب وقود الطائرات معزولة عزلاً تاماً عن أية تجهيزات أخري تستخدم لأنواع أخري من الوقود سواءً في المصفي المنتجة أم في التوزيع*
*توجد بعض الحالات التي قد تكون مصدراً لتلوث وقود الطائرات بكميات قليلة جداً من المشتقات النفطية كتحميل أحد الصهاريج أو أحد خزانات ناقلات النفط الذي كان يحتوي علي نوع آخر من الوقود بوقود الطائرات ، أو عند نقطة ملامسة وقود الطائرات لوقود آخر في أنابيب النقل حيث يتم التخلص من هذه الكمية المخلوطة ، أما إذا كانت هذه الكميات الصغيرة تحتوي علي بعض الأصباغ فإنه يجب رفض الشحنة ، حيث إن الأصباغ تعد إحدي مصادر عوامل التنشيط السطحي التي تؤدي إلي خفض قوة التوتر السطحي لوقود الطائرات مما يجعل عملية ذوبان الماء في وقود الطائرات أمراً سهلاً*

*تلــــوث وقــــود الطائرات بعوامل التنشيـــط السطحـــــي – **Surfactants*

*يؤدي تلوث وقود الطائرات بعوامل التنشيط السطحي إلي خفض قوة التوتر السطحي لوقود الطائرات ، مما يجعل عملية ذوبان الماء في وقود الطائرات أمراً سهلاً فيتكون مستحلب يؤدي إلي تعطيل عمل فلاتر تنقية وقود الطائرات في عملية فصل الماء عن الوقود في حالة وجوده ، أو يؤدي إلي إغلاق لفلاتر التنقية ، أو تكوين أكاسيد حمضية تسارع في عملية تآكل المعادن*
*ويعزي تلوث وقود الطائرات بعوامل التنشيط السطحي إلي مصادر عدة ومنها النفط الخام الذي يحتوي علي الأحماض النفثينية والفينول ، وإلي المصافي حيث تتواجد الأحماض الكبريتية والنفثينات والمواد الكبريتية المتكونة في أثناء المعالجة بالصودا الكاوية ، وإلي سيارات وخطوط النقل حيث يتم إمتصاص الغازات المنبعثة من محركات الديزل والبنزين ، أو إلي مواد الصيانة كالمنظفات التي تستخدم لأغراض تنظيف الخزانات*

*تلــــوث وقـــــود الطائــــرات بالعضويـــــات الحيويــــة - **Microbes*

*يعد وقود الطائرات عند إنتاجه في المصافي معقماً وخالياً من العضيات الحيوية نتيجة درجة الحرارة العالية المتوفرة في أثناء التكرير ، ولكن قد يتلوث هذا الوقود بالعضيات الموجودة في كل مكان إذا توفرت بعض الظروف المناسبة لنموها وبالأخص الماء ، إن نمو العضيات الحيوية في وقود الطائرات يؤدي إلي حدوث أضرار ومشاكل لنظام التزويد أو لنظام الوقود في الطائرة ، وبالتحديد فإنه يوجد نوعان من هذه الكائنات التي تنمو في الوقود وهي البكتريا والفطريات ، إذ تؤدي البكتريا إلي تحليل المركبات الهيدروكربونية والكبريتية ، وتكون منتجات أخري مثل كبرتات الهدرجين الذي يحدث أضراراً شديدة لمحركات الطائرات لأن الكبريت يكون الأكاسيد التي تودي الي تآكل معدن المحرك. أما الفطريات فأنها تؤدي إلي تآكل مكونات الخزانات سواء خزانات التخزين أو خزانات الطائرة ، كما تؤدي إلي إغلاق فلاتر التنقية وبالتالي خفض معدلات التدفق أو إيقافها*
*إن أفضل طريقة للتخلص من تلوث وقود الطائرات بالعضيات الحيوية هي عدم توفر الظروف المناسبة لنموها في الوقود ، وتعد عملية التخلص من وجود الماء في وقود الطائرات في كافة مراحل تداوله أو في خزانات الطائرات أفضل طريقة للوقاية من هذا التلوث . وتستخدم أحياناً بعض المضادات الحيوية لقتل هذه الكائنات لاكنها أحياناً لا تكون فعالة بما فية الكفاية لإبادتها والتخلص منها ، خاصة عند ما تتجمع طبقة سميكة منها علي جدران الخزانات وعندها لابد من تنظيف الخزنات وتصريف كافة المياة الموجودة في القاع.*

*تلــــوث وقــــود الطائرات بالمبلمرات الهيدروكربونية – **Pipeline drag reducer*

*نظراً لازدياد الطلب علي وقود الطائرات التوربيني في المطارات التي تتزود بالوقود باستخدام الأنابيب التي تعمل بأقصي طاقتها تبحث بعض الشركات عن تحسين معدلات التدفق في هذه الأنابيب وزيادتها وذلك بخفض التدفق الدوامي – **turbulent eddies** – وهذا يتم بإضافة كمية قليلة جداً من بعض المبلمرات الهيدروكربونية في الأنابيب وقد تبين أن هذه المبلمرات تؤدي إلي تغيير أنموذج الرذاذ الخارج من النفاثات ، وبالتالي توقف الوقود عن الأحتراق أحياناً لذا يمنع منعاً باتاً إستخدام مثل هذه الأضافات في أثناء ضخ وقود الطائرات ، كما يجب إيقاف إستخدامها في الخطوط المتعددة الأغراض حين ضخ وقود الطائرات التوربيني عبرها*




***هذه الأجرائات علي حسب نظام الأتحاد العربي للنقل الجوي***


* دمتم

*



​


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## nader amin (1 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## شفق الصباح (28 يوليو 2011)

dreams1804 قال:


> *  السلام عليكم
> 
> هذا تميز , شكراً لك
> شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​





nader amin قال:


> thank you




*مشكورين شبابب علي المرور والتعقيب
:56:
​*


----------

